# New UKC-CD in da House!



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Woohoo! Quiz and I started and finished our UKC-CD this weekend!

Final Results:

Nov. 24th – Trial One – 195 – 4th Place -- First Leg

Nov. 24th – Trial Two – 194.5 – 3rd Place -- Second Leg

Nov. 25th – Trial One – 196.5 – 4th Place -- Third Leg – U-CD Title!

Nov. 25th – Trial Two – 192.5 – Bonus Leg

So, it seems he's consistently around the 195 mark. Goal is to consistently be at a 198. We'll get there! 

I *still* can't believe I blew a 200 with my triple-command on the honor down. :banghead: Oh well. At least I know we're capable of a 200!

Still a few things I want to work on a polish. He didn't move his feet in two rings for the stand for exam, but *did* move his feet in two other rings. Always when I return. No biggie - just something to fix. Depending on how "spun" he is, I sometimes get a slightly crooked sit. One judge nailed me saying I move my leash hand just a bit as soon as I say "strut". I had no idea. Something for me to be aware of. Definitely want to fix his sniffing in the down for groups.

I'm super proud of him and the fact that he held up all weekend for four shows! Not bad for his first "real" time out showing! He gets lots of nice comments and really seems to enjoy himself when he's out working. That's my favorite part!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job you both of you. That is quite an accomplishment. Give Quiz an extra cookie tonight!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> I *still* can't believe I blew a 200 with my triple-command on the honor down. :banghead: Oh well. At least I know we're capable of a 200!


what does that mean???

sounds like you had a great time


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations, Quiz and Stephanie! Woo hoo!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

foreveramber said:


> what does that mean???
> sounds like you had a great time


A 200 is a perfect performance!
As a team you wlak into the ring with a 200 and loose points for errors...

It means that Stephanie and Quiz are incredible!! 
But we all know that


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> what does that mean???
> 
> sounds like you had a great time


Hey Leah:

In a nut-shell... we did all our ring work - heeling, stand for exam, recall over high jump, etc. and all that was left was for him to do a down stay at one end of the ring with me at the other while the next dog was heeling. When the judge told me to down my dog, I said "back down" (first command) and for Quiz, that means he's supposed to rock over onto his hip. He didn't, so I said "settle" (second command) and he still didn't - so I said "settle" again (third command). Anyway, he had a perfect score (200) up until I gave those extra commands. I took a major 5 point deduction b/c I didn't keep my mouth shut! What's really stupid is that the rocked on the hip position isn't required, it's just my preference. 

In AKC, you do the down as the entire group - so there's like 15 dogs in the ring. The judge says down your dog and it usually takes several seconds for everyone to get their dog down, so often, people will give an extra command like I did while waiting for everyone to get their dogs down so that the judge can order the group to leave their dogs. Now I have to go look it up in AKC and see at what point they start judging issues of multi-commands in groups.

In UKC, the judge is standing right next to you and you're the only person downing your dog at that time. Apparently you get one command (the initial "down") and anything else is counted against you.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

YEAH STEPHANIE AND QUIZ~~ 
What great scores! WOOOHOOO!
The ability for you both to stay focused and 'up' for four trials speaks volumes of your relationship!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... and in Working Trials, which I've also done, the down-stay exercise doesn't officially start until you step away from your dog, so as long as your dog lies down, any extra commands aren't an issue.

Guess I learned the hard way that I really need to keep my rules straight before competing in a given venue!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

wow! interesting..i guess it would make sense to only be allowed one command...i just didnt understand all your terminology!!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

btw...did he down after the third command??


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

He went down on the first command (which is what kept by from being disqualified)... I was just being picky and wanted him to rock over on his hip - which he finally did, after my third command.


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

FlyingQuizini said:


> He went down on the first command (which is what kept by from being disqualified)... I was just being picky and wanted him to rock over on his hip - which he finally did, after my third command.


 
OH!!! i thought you meant rock over on his hip like he was sitting...hahaha!! good boy quiz! shows you how much i know!! :wave:


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

WHOO HOOOO! GO STEPH AND QUIZ!!!

WHOOP WHOOP!!

Nice job...he sure is a HIT born dog!!

Nice job on the scores!


----------



## katieanddusty (Feb 9, 2006)

Congrats Stephanie and Quiz!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

CONGRADULATION Quiz


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Whoo Ya!! Way to go Quiz and Stephanie!:rockon:


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats Stephanie & Quiz..you rock..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's great!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Rastadog (Oct 24, 2006)

*good work*

Now you have even more ring time to evaluate getting to 198. I'm sure you have watched the tape. Hope your camera person has improved a bit.That triple command whould have been an NQ in AKC. It's hard as a new handler to learn to think in the ring. I was showing my girl in open b. I had watched the heeling pattern 15 times. The judge called a left turn as I started an about turn. Out of my mouth came" oh ****". She GAVE us a 195. After the class I thanked her for not hitting me for an extra command. The judge then told me a very funny story about her doing something similiar while showing her dog. No, the gift score did not affect the placements.


----------



## nrhareiner (Feb 27, 2007)

Or when you talk to your dog in the ring and the judge gets really pissed. That happend this weekend to a lady showing a poodle. Needless to say she did not get a QS for that run. Glade I was before her as she really ticked him off.

Heidi


----------

